# Henry Golden Boy



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

We did Christmas with my dads side of the family last night, and my grandfather threw all of his grandkids for a loop, especially me. He presented us all with about 4 feet long, pretty heavy boxes. Didnt have a clue what it was. we all opened them and we each had a Henry Repeating Arms Golden boy .22lr. and it may just be me, but i sure think its beautiful! and that lever action sure if fun to shoot!

here are some photos




































My brother and i had a great time shooting it, hopefully well be able to do it alot as a family!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Great call by Grandpa! Good pics.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Tell Grandpa he missed one, me!

Nice gifts and awesome choice.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a great gift from Grandpa. I got a Big Boy in .38spl./.357 last year and really do enjoy it. With the octagonal barrel it's a little heavy for my wife, so I am looking for a Puma or something like it that's a little lighter.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome, You have one great Grandpa. Thats one Christmas you will never forget, that man knows how to make memories.


----------

